# Photo Contest Puddles/Hubby



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have entered the pic of Puddles/Hubby in a photo contest. 

You don't have to sign up on the site to vote, just click yes. Save the page to your favorites, you can vote more than once. But you have to close and reopen your browser per vote (limit 5 votes per day). 

Help us win, right now we have 1020 and the 2nd place has 930. 

Let's WINNNNNNN...
http://www.animalattraction.com/PhotoConte...sp?PhotoID=1841


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great photo... I voted... Hope it wins!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Voting like crazy!!!!







Good luck


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey........THANKS..... were now @ 1031 votes.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

voted...did u see that one that has the 900 something votes! that isnt a pet







looks like a bat eared fox!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Ya, I saw that. He's been on our tail the entire contest.

It was getting to close, that's why I asked for ya'll to help. Hated to bother ya about it. 

Thankssss for your votes


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

NO bother at all!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I voted!







Good luck!!!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Voted. Love that picture. Ya'll just have to win !!!

What was that dog with the LONG ears???


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

I voted! its a great picture! last i checked you have 1112


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Done....I love that photo and it deserves to win I think


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Update:

Puddles/Garry 1118
2nd 980

Would be nice to win, I have told and emailed every one I know. 

Fingers crossed, still a while until Nov 30.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Voted!!!! Good Luck


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is letting me vote each day and I can vote about two times before it tells me I've already voted.... so everyone... vote at least twice... vote until the pop up comes to to tell you you've already voted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just voted twice. I think your picture is the best one on the sight. Love the picture


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for voting. This morning it let me vote 5 times, but I had to open and close my browser. 

Update: Sun 13th 5:00pm 

Puddles 1198
Gremlin 1124


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

vote #1204, Good luck


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Soo cute!! Voted YES!!! Go Puddles!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Absolutly DARLING picture. I brought my hubby in to show him he wasn't the only guy who loved Maltese.









I voted once........going back to vote again now. Hope they win!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Cheryl, I adore that photo!! I voted twice and I'll continue to do so! Yay for Puddles and his Daddy


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

I just voted. That picture is great! Good luck


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

VOTED!!!














I loved this picture when you posted it here on SM .


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I just voted! Great photo...it deserves to win!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Voted. Great picture. Hope you win. I'll continue to vote.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to vote. 
As of tonight were @ 1402 with 2nd place @ 1221.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

i just voted again, your at 1405 now


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Nov 14 2005, 08:55 PM
> *Thanks for taking the time to vote.
> As of tonight were @ 1402 with 2nd place @ 1221.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119682*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by MeandMyMalt_@Nov 14 2005, 09:26 PM
> *i just voted again, your at 1405 now
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119701*


[/QUOTE]

I just voted again. Now it should be at 1406


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Great picture!!







I voted twice last night and twice tonight and will continue to do so! Hope you win!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just voted some more. It was 1413 votes for Puddles and Daddy!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just voted two more times and twice yesterday. It was at 1472 just now. good luck!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We just voted again..........1474


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Nov 12 2005, 11:25 PM
> *I have entered the pic of Puddles/Hubby in a photo contest.
> 
> You don't have to sign up on the site to vote, just click yes.  Save the page to your favorites, you can vote more than once. But you have to close and reopen your browser per vote (limit 5 votes per day).
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I voted 4 times today. It is now up to 1493


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Just voted again, 1495 & 1496.














I'll vote again tonight from home!! I hope you win! Your photo is great!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just voted again, 1509







, I'll vote again from home...... I tried to vote again but it wouldn't let me, must be it somehow KNOWS!!!

I cross posted the link to this picture on my OES site, I JUST LOVE THIS PICTURE, hopefully they will to and they will vote


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My OES friends are voting for your picture


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Huggsssss to all my friends here on SM and every one that's voting.
14 more days until its over.








Don't think I'm going to do this again, gets on my nerves










Wed 16th @ 2:45pm

Puddles - 1646
2nd place - 1357


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I vote twice a day, last check you have 1667.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Nov 16 2005, 05:56 PM
> *I vote twice a day, last check you have 1667.
> 
> 
> ...


*ou*[/QUOTE]


Just voted again. The count is now 1701votes!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Oops - tried to vote 3x's, but on the 3rd time it said I already voted. I guess its time to erase some cookies.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Update:

Puddles/Hubby 1774
2nd place 1366

WTG my friends


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm still voting twice a day (home and work) is EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Just voted 2 more times...WOW, it's up to 1828!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just finished 1832


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

1839!!! Go Puddles and Daddy


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

11/19/05 UPDATE::

*Puddles/Daddy 1903
2nd place 1378

10 more days to vote. 

During the holiday hope he don't catch up with us. 

Every one is doing great.

HUGGSSSSSSSS to all.........LICKSSSSSSSSSS from Puddles *










































































CLICK HERE TO VOTE


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now voted twice.... everyone.... be sure to vote twice! It apparently allows for two votes before saying you've voted already.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Yay I voted, hope you win. LOL, theyre so alike!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I just voted again (twice). 
Not because we are online board member friends but because I truly feel they DESERVE to win!!!























~carole and bella~


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carole_@Nov 19 2005, 01:13 PM
> *I just voted again (twice).
> Not because we are online board member friends but because I truly feel they DESERVE to win!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I AGREE!!! This is one of my ALL TIME FAVORITE photos























I would just LOVE to see you win!!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I just voted twice














Hope you win, it's a super photo!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Voted again! 1966 and 1967


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Nov 18 2005, 09:32 AM
> *Done!    Thanks Puppymom for reminding me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Don't you just love Scrappys siggy? Just voted 2033


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Just voted twice, you're at 2042.







Go Puddles and Dad!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks voters


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

voted!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I feel so guilty, I got busy and forgot to vote at work today







I'll make up for it tomorrow I PROMISE, I'll find somone elses computer and vote TWICE at wrk














AND AT HOME!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

2 more votes from Nacho. Total now: 2136. YAY!!!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

One of the girls at work asked, how you getting so many votes. My answer was, I have the greatest internet friends, they are awesome. Her reply was, oh you chat with strangers on the web. I looked at her and said oh noooo their not strangers.









If we are able to win, I'm going to take the money and buy dog food for the local Humane Society. I think if I go around to a few pet stores and ask, I hope to get some type of a discount to buy even more. 

Thanks again to all that's taking the time to vote. Only 9 more days and so far were still leading.









Puddles/Dad 2141
2nd 1389
3rd 1089


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was able to vote 3 times







2143


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

Voted... Hope you win, Good Luck.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

voted 2 more times...i think it was up to 2204


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

2207







I'm off to find another computer!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

2209


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

2224!!!! Go Puddles!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Cheryl, that is a wonderful thing to do with the winnings







Gonna vote for the cutie pie again right now


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

2375 
DON'T FORGET TO VOTE JUST BECAUSE IT'S THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Just sent in my turkey day votes!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

2,422!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

2424


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> I have entered the pic of Puddles/Hubby in a photo contest.
> 
> You don't have to sign up on the site to vote, just click yes. Save the page to your favorites, you can vote more than once. But you have to close and reopen your browser per vote (limit 5 votes per day).
> 
> ...


your pix is the best!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

2436


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I voted twice this morning and then it let me vote twice this evening. I think it allows 5 votes per day but you have to close your browser and start over. It's up to 2447!!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i voted yes for you and no for a lot of other people =X


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

It won!!! Way to go Puddles & Hubby!!!!














:lol:


----------

